# Molly showing off her big girl teeth



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Molly is losing lots of her baby teeth and the grown-up teeth are coming through. She is really making good use of her chewy toys.

Front view









Side view









And lastly a cute little toothy smile showing off her pearly whites


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I love the last photo!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Very cute! What a patient girl for letting you take photos of her beautiful smile!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Excellent pics! I've always wondered what a pup's teeth look like as she's getting her grown-up teeth. Pretty cool! And LOVE that last toothy grin!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

haha- love the last pic.
(these puppy pics are killing me today!!!!)


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I love the last photo too! Soooo cute! My pup is just a bit ahead of your dog in her teething process, but I am so happy with her big-girl teeth and bite so far! I just better help to take care of those pearly-whites! Anyone out there use a tooth scraper thingy? I brush Bella's teeth several times a week. Started everyday as a pup, but it's already tapered off--my bad. Any other teeth maintenance suggestions are appreciated....or start a new thread. Sorry--I don't want to hi-jack this thread for that!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone, yes I love the last photo too 

Kimberley, I brush Molly's teeth about three to four times a week, have done since she first came home. She also has a fresh raw knuckle bone from the butcher most Saturdays. It helps to clean her teeth and strengthen her jaws and neck muscles and of course it's a treat she very much looks forward to at the weekend


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love Molly's buggs bunny impression in the last pic !!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha I love that last picture!! She is too silly!


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

I love those upside down pictures where you can see their teeth. It reminds of that Iam's doggie dentures commercial.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> I just better help to take care of those pearly-whites! Anyone out there use a tooth scraper thingy? I brush Bella's teeth several times a week. Started everyday as a pup, but it's already tapered off--my bad. Any other teeth maintenance suggestions are appreciated....or start a new thread. Sorry--I don't want to hi-jack this thread for that!


I brush Hannah's teeth several times a week. A friend who's a dental hygienist showed me how to use a scaler, but then told me she just brushes her golden's teeth and doesn't use the scaler because their salivary glands make the area to "slick" to brace safely and the scaler could easily cut the gums. 

She's 10 and only had one official teeth cleaning by the vet. She'd broken a tooth and had to be put under to remove it, so I had him go ahead and give her a good cleaning as well. We regularly play tug the rope (for flossing) and then about once every month or so, she gets a dentastick (I know they're nasty, but they knock of plaque) and I hold it while she chews on it with her back molars. 

Oh, I also check the refill time/color of her gums when I brush her teeth (so I know what's normal). I love teeth maintenance 

I LOVE the pictures though, I wish I'd gotten some of Hannah's as her's were coming in. She was playing with another dog and we noticed blood on the other puppy and thought they'd played too rough, but then found a tooth in it's fur....:doh:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Molly you are a beautiful girl with a beautiful smile-Love the last picture especially!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

She is so pretty! How old is she?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Haha, great pictures! I cannot wait until Beamer starts losing his teeth. Nothing yet, and none are loose.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

puddinhd58 said:


> She is so pretty! How old is she?


Molly was 16 weeks last Thursday


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh my, how adorable!


----------

